# Any advice on wood decay fungus?



## spinefish (Jun 15, 2017)

About 5 years ago I was told by my Orkin man that I had mold/fungus on my floor joists. They quoted me either a $13,000 "DryZone" job or a $6000 borate/plastic job. I declined and found another company who came in a put down plastic sheeting and sprayed borate for $1000.
Since that time, each year the Orkin guy tells me I have wood decay fungus that desperately needs treatment. The pics look the same every year, and I'm having no problems.
Are they just trying to upsell me? or are they trustworthy? Could it just be the dead fungus from the spraying sitting on the wood? They don't suggest I have any rotting/weak joists. They tell me the thickness of the plastic is to thin? isn't plastic impervious, no matter the thickness?
Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 15, 2017)

Scam.

The whole mold/fungus thing is a scam.

You are surrounded all day, every day, everywhere by mold and fungus. 

They found that people get the ewww reaction to the words mold and fungus. Except every breath you take, every food you eat, every drink you have, has some mold and fungus spores inside.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 15, 2017)

Lots of company employees that deal with customers are taught and encouraged to upsell to some degree. Company profit above all.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 15, 2017)

Mix up some bleach/water in a sprayer and spray all that you see. Just be careful with the vapors. The bleach will kill it. A moisture barrier alone should help.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 15, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Mix up some bleach/water in a sprayer and spray all that you see. Just be careful with the vapors. The bleach will kill it. A moisture barrier alone should help.



This.


----------



## Katalee (Jun 15, 2017)

Get a structural inspection of the crawl space. The thickness of the poly does not matter. Is your crawl space properly vented?


----------



## spinefish (Jun 16, 2017)

Well, it's a home built in 1986 with the typical vents in the brickwork over the foundation.
 I keep them open in the warm months and closed in the winter.



Katalee said:


> Get a structural inspection of the crawl space. The thickness of the poly does not matter. Is your crawl space properly vented?


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 16, 2017)

Check the humidity under your house, I forget the percentage thinking 50% or so. Below this number no mold will grow and it will tell you if your vents and plastic  are working.
Keeping your crawl space clean and dry will prevent most maladies.
I do recommend  yearly termite inspection/treatment.


----------



## Katalee (Jun 16, 2017)

The problem you will have in the future is if you sell or mortgage the house your realtor or loan officer will require a WDO letter from a pest control company. If fungus is present . Or had been present and was treated (moisture barrier and borate treatment). It will be a issue on selling price. You may want to look at installing a power vent fan to keep airflow moving tru the crawl space. If you have questions the GA. Dept. Of Agriculture is the governing body on this in GA. If you think you have a problem with the pest control company,let the state know, good luck.


----------



## Grub Master (Jun 16, 2017)

You can rent a fogger from HD and use a non-chorine product like Concrobium sold at HD.  Less than a hundred bucks and it's an easy fix. That should solve the problem.  If you think the plastic is too thin, then put some more down.  I would also look at a power vent.  I have one in a rental house that had a damp crawl space and it works fine.  I also agree about having an expert look it, someone that isn't trying to sell you something.


----------



## TJay (Jun 17, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> You can rent a fogger from HD and use a non-chorine product like Concrobium sold at HD.  Less than a hundred bucks and it's an easy fix. That should solve the problem.  If you think the plastic is too thin, then put some more down.  I would also look at a power vent.  I have one in a rental house that had a damp crawl space and it works fine.  I also agree about having an expert look it, someone that isn't trying to sell you something.



X2 on Concrobium


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 17, 2017)

NOYDB said:


> Scam.
> 
> The whole mold/fungus thing is a scam.
> 
> ...



I would agree that there are scams out there, I don't deny that. However, to say mold is a scam, is a stretch. Both my wife and daughter are, if not allergic, very sensitive to mold spores. (Tested twice, different docs) I personally want nothing to do with black mold.


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2017)

Put a dehumidifier in to reduce humidity. I sealed off my crawl space vents off and installed one and the moisture problem and musty smell went away. Drained the dehumidifier to condensation pump on the air handler.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 18, 2017)

Check plumbing, downspouts ,condensate pumps etc... Might even be a grade issue. There is usually a reason for damp crawl spaces!


----------



## Cook&Bro (Jun 20, 2017)

*Public Domain References*

See Table 4.2, you want to maintain EMC less than 20%, 15% is better.  Generally easy to do.  Also, Chapter 14 - mold and decay are not the same thing.  The linked document is public domain - "we" paid for it.

https://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fpl_gtr190.pdf

The next link is an excerpt from the 2012 International Residential Code

http://www.agr.georgia.gov/Data/Sit.../2012ircsectionr4084underfloorventilation.pdf

Next, see Page 2 for "Class 1" vapor barrier - looks like 4-6 mil polyethylene

http://agr.georgia.gov/Data/Sites/1...mission/SPCS-14-08-Ventilation-Fact-Sheet.pdf

Finally, make sure you have good drainage away from your foundation.

(And if you are concerned about MC of your joists, you can get a moisture meter - or have a credible home inspector check it for you. http://www.delmhorst.com/moisture-meters)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Cook&Bro said:


> See Table 4.2, you want to maintain EMC less than 20%, 15% is better.  Generally easy to do.  Also, Chapter 14 - mold and decay are not the same thing.  The linked document is public domain - "we" paid for it.
> 
> https://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fpl_gtr190.pdf
> 
> ...



^^^This^^^

Most code inspectors will require 6 mil plastic sealed on the edges and around any support columns as well as along the edges / seams of the plastic. 

As far as chlorine goes, fungus is a protein based growth and it will take a product that contains or is similar to Hyrdogen Peroxide to kill the proteins in the growth to kill the fungus.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jul 16, 2017)

Mold and fungus is a result of moisture and high humidity. You will typically find mold on the surface of floor framing on 99% of all homes with crawlspace foundations here in Georgia due to our humid weather. If you have fungus growing on the surface of the subfloor or floor joist you probably have some type of water leak, plumbing supply or drain, window or door opening flashing, roof leak or some source of water making the area wet. Find and eliminate the  source of water or moisture and you the mold and fungus cannot grow. Eliminate the water source and make sure there is proper ventilation of the crawlspace will work.


----------

